# bad stool



## orava (Jul 10, 2007)

toto (5months) has some stools with mucus. they were normal colour and "hardness" but they were covered with mucus. because it only happened once in 4-5 stools, i didn't go to vet. but today it was very soft (like diharea, but not that watersih) and mostly mucus. no blood or anything. he is eating eukanuba for small puppies and in the evening after dry food he gets some boiled meat (cow or chicken). he is just changing teeth now and for a couple of days he's been skiping the morning food (he eats only 2 times per day now, at 15 and 21). i thought all of this is because of changing teeth and the pain he must have, but after today's stool i'm starting to be quite worried. of course weekend is just coming and basically all the vets are away in the town i live. what do you say? if it sounds very bad to you i can start driving some 200km to a vet that is open in weekend also.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My youngest had this but he also had blood, he was about 11 weeks old. The vet said the mucus was the bodies way of protecting itself, that the intestine was inflamed. He gave him medicine and it went away. He said he ate something that he shouldn't of and it had irritated(sp),(melissa, I need spell check, help) his intestine. I would go ahead and take him in an get him started on some medicine. I think it was Laurie who had the same problem.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I did (thanks for remembering) have the same problem with Logan a while back, and they put him on the meds and he was fine.
Although I have not posted it, Lexi has been ill for 2 weeks now too. The day before the wedding she started throwing up and diahrea, so off the vet we went. the meds for vomit stopped it, but diahr. kept up, got more meds, she finished them 2 days ago, but is still not back to normal. Very loose stool (not normal for her) and mucus too. Vet said to give boiled chicken, rice, cottage cheese and active yogurt - as well as 1 tsp of metamucul in her food. she feels her body just needs to get the "infection" out. She is going(just loose), no accidents, eating fine, sleeping fine, playing like crazy - so I am sure it will fix itself soon. Just keep an eye on it. Vet also says it is normal for them to have the blood as their intestines get irritated. You might want to see, if it continues if the vet will test the stool & then give you some Metronidazole - it works wonders with diahreaa. 
Keep us up to date.
Laurie


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

OH Laurie,

I am so sorry Lexi is sick, I hope she gets better soon. You know in humans it can take awhile for us to get back to normal after a stomach flu. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## orava (Jul 10, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Vet also says it is normal for them to have the blood as their intestines get irritated. You might want to see, if it continues if the vet will test the stool & then give you some Metronidazole - it works wonders with diahreaa.


this is first time he had diahrea, so i'm keeping my eyes v close on him. mucus i noticed before as i said, but maybe it's because of boiled veal. i will start writing what he eats so it's easier to keep track. but could it be a result of changing teeth? he lost 2 in the last 2 days and i only found one (so one he could have swallowed it...). i know that with kids when they are teething is not uncommon fever and diahrea, so maybe it's same with puppies... i'm concerned about the mucus though


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Logan had the same thing when he was teething too, not sure if it is related but it did go away. Is Toto eating well, playing, sleeping = everything else ok?? Any accidents? 
Laurie


----------



## orava (Jul 10, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Logan had the same thing when he was teething too, not sure if it is related but it did go away. Is Toto eating well, playing, sleeping = everything else ok?? Any accidents?
> Laurie


he is refusing to eat in the morning (usually he ate 3 times per day, now only 2). he sleeps when nothing else is interesting in the house (=me working) but otherwise he's running and playing like hell. what you mean with accidents?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

You might want to consider getting his fecal sample tested. Last time Benji had mucus and loose stool, he tested positive for parasites. He had normal appetite and energy. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I mean is he making it to the pee pee pads, or outside, or is he going in the house? That is always a stong indication to me that my guys are real sick and not just "not feeling well" You might want to call the vet, just to check in and I am sure they will guide you as to what would be best for you to do. 
Its always better to be safe than sorry!!
Laurie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have just cut Kubrick down to two meals a day (he just turned four months) as he was barely eating his second meal of the day. That could explain the loss of appetite. I would take a fecal matter to the vet so you know what you next step should be.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If you haven't done so already, have the stool tested. It could be anything from teething, to eating something different. 

Laurie, hope Lexi is doing better.

Puppy poop. It is the one thing that drives me crazy. Not because they do it, but if it isn't right, we go into panic mode immediately. Kodi is always regular, with a loose stool once in a blue moon. Shelby is never regular. I have had her stool tested numerous times, and nothing ever shows up, thank goodness. Vet said she probably has colitis. Like mother, light furdaughter. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Kara, but remember in a different thread I said that I HATE shopping, well that includes grocery shopping!! So DH usually goes for me every day and we get fresh veggies ets. ... but getting to my point, because of that we have not gotten to the store to buy the cottege cheese or yogurt yet, she she is only getting the chicken and rice so far so I am thinking lactose is not her problem, although that would be an easy solution. I am sure she will get better soon, it was just her "turn" in the family - she is passing the torch on to my yougest son this week.
Laurie


----------



## orava (Jul 10, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> If he is 5 months old, maybe he is ready to move to twice a day feedings, I would ask your vet about it.


i was feeding him twice a day but vet here (finland) told me that he was little skinny for 4months and since i switched to 3 meals a day. he was 1,7kg then and 2,2kg now



Thumperlove said:


> Have you switched food or added something new recently? What are you giving for treats? Has Toto been itching lately? That could indicate a food allergy? Maybe you can call the vet and speak with a nurse?


didn't switch or add anything new. treats he doesn't like anymore (sweets he doesn't touch, he liked some game+chicken ones but not anymore). we likes this sticks for cleaning teeth that have mint and persil.

i will monitor him closely. here vets are working during the working only in the very big towns, so it's a 200km drive till a vet. but if tomorrow is still same, i will definetely go.

just now he is sleeping and drooling a lot. must be hurting a lot losing 2teeth in 2days.  do you think it would be good to give him to chew same kind of toys they use for babies, that you put to fridge so it somewhat calms down the pain?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

No No -= please dont give him the kids teethers - they have chemicals and could puncture them. You could put his bones, or chewies or whatever she likes to chew on in the freezer and do that, I am sure that would help ease some of the discomfort/
Laurie


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Another thing people do is to wet a clean kitchen towel, tie a knot in it, and put it in the freezer for a few hours. The pup can chew on it safely and the cold will feel good on the sore gums.

I bought my girls Chilly Bones which are made of canvas that expands a bit when wet and then I put them in the freezer. I give them to the girls to chew on when it's hot. They enjoyed them when they were teething. Here's a link to see what they look like http://www.callingalldogs.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=573


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats a great idea Susan, I would not have thought of that, too bad all my human and furry kids are done teething! Hopefully you will be able to use some of these great ideas, and avoid a real long drive to the vets!
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The funny think in my house is that we dont pass the same thing around to each other, we just pass the torch on to another illness or problem. They found high protein levels in his urine at yearly exam, so now gotta deal with that. Its ok, it's always something - I assume Kara with your brood,you know the feeling!
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

True True - it does never end. No pain, no other problems, so they are hoping it is just a false positive. Doing more cultures so I guess we will know next week. It is easier with kids cause they can at least say what is bothering them. I worry so much about the pups cause they just cant talk!!
Laurie


----------



## orava (Jul 10, 2007)

i so envy you guys you live in states and have all the cool nice toys for dogs... here is almost nothing  some really bad quality plastic toys which he would chew out in 2 secs (like a dead chicken  ). but he's happy with this leather bones or whatever they are...

but, :focus: , he's stool was very normal in the morning, even though yesterday didn't eat almost at all. he went falling asleep drooling on ny pants. poor one, must be so hurting growing 4teeth same time. i will try freezing a sock (his favourite toy ) and see how he takes it. but just now i'm calming down, but still monitoring v carefully the situ


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hopefully the good new will continue to be good.

I am happy to mail you some cool toys for Toto if you want, just pm me and we can talk. 
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper occaisionally gets mucas in his stools--- but it is not new so we don't worry and have had him checked out everytime. But if it is new to Toto I would get him checked. May want to try him on just kibble for a 
while. Maybe the vet can give you a low residue diet. When Cash was Diahrea he gave us a low residue diet (eukaneuba) and these natural capsules that I now keep in the house--- they are full of earth organisms (sometimes why dogs eat grass and dirt)

it's called Pet Flora www.vitalityscience.com

The teething feels like a stretch to me, except that maybe because of it Toto is chewing/eating things he shouldn't and that upset his tummy. Keep us posted

Laurie, so sorry to hear Lexi is not feeling well. I hope she starts feeling better soon. The Pet Flora may help for Lexi too.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

How are Lexi and Toto doing? Any improvement from either. I hope you both have good new for us.... I'll be waiting.....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lexi is no different, but we just started with the yogurt in her meals, so once that kicks in I guess we will see - 
We had a dinner party last night and my friends brought their 3 Havs, so they played ALL night, she is real punky this morning, but I think it is just cause she is tired. Hopefully I will post good news soon.

How about Toto??Any better??


----------



## orava (Jul 10, 2007)

just came from the vet. yesterday he vomited little and after that he seemed like choking, not being able to breath. we called the emmergency vet and he said it's common if he ate smth bad, but he started that while sleeping. he calmed down eventually after some 4-5hours, while he had several attacks. yesterday he pooped 3times only in the house, so big accidents. hardly had 2 spoons of dry food. this morning i found out that he pooped again in the night and it was loose and mucus. he also vomited twice. so fast we went to vet. vet said he doesn't feel any worms and it's a classical case of diahrea. she gave some medicines and recommended for 3-4 days to avoid dog food an only give him rice and boiled (or lightly fried) chicken, together with some special cheeze (don't know the english name  ) she also gave some milk bacteria to mix with food. let's see how he is taking the treatment...



Laurief said:


> I am happy to mail you some cool toys for Toto if you want, just pm me and we can talk.
> Laurie


thx a lot, but seems the frozen sock does miracles  if we can't manage with that i'll pm  again thanks


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I hope things are getting better for Lexi and Toto. Don't forget you can give about a teaspoon to a tablespoon of pumkin twice a day to firm up the stools.

I'm glad to hear Toto is on meds now, trouble breathing had to be scary.

Laurie any news on Lexi?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so glad that you brought Toto to the vets! Hopefully the medication will help! Keep us up to date.

Paige, 
Lexi actaully (and I cant believe I am talking about this - haha) had the first normal poop today in 2 weeks!! Yay!! We stopped the metamucil as she was just going too often, but introduced the yogurt - so hopefully that will do the trick. I will prob. keep her on rice & chicken and yogurt for a few more days and start to reintroduce her regular food. i am keeping my fingers crossed!
Laurie


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That's great to hear, I hope she keeps up the good poo.

The things we find ourselves saying, when we have children and dogs.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Isn't this a wonderful subject, but...yesterday when Shelby went, it was all full of mucous. Today it was perfectly normal.


----------



## orava (Jul 10, 2007)

now i'm on the other side. monday and tuesday he was eating 2 meals a day, rice+cheeze+boiled chicken. he pees a lot, like more than double than usual, but no poop at all. yesterday was a pathetic try, but i really can't say that he pooped really (as small as a grape). i will later today call the vet if nothing is happening...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sorry to hear that poor Toto is still sick - I can say that when they are put on the diahrea meds and a bland diet, sometimes they do have issues, which are normal. When Lexi was on the meds, she would only poop once every other day.l

We thought we were out of the woods with Lexi, she stopped the diahrea but now she has thrown up yesterday and today - so I will be calling the vet today too!

Lexi sends kisses to Toto.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Lexi and Toto are still not feeling well.

Be sure and let us know what the vet says.:hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sometimes Shelby will get up in the morning and vomit. It is just foamy stuff, I guess bile, and that's the day she will probably have mucous in her stool. Her stools alternate so much, that I stopped being concerned. She is normal in every other way. Sometimes I give her the meds and her stools clear up by the next day.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just want to say get well soon Lexi and Toto!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, just talked to the vet. They think that she may be developing a food allergy to the SO diet that they are on. Each time I try to get her off the chicken and rice and reintroduce her regular food, she throws it up. And interetingly it never connected but each time Logan would steal the SO from the girls bowls, he too would throw it up. So we are going to try a new food for Lexi, and if it works for her, then try to get the others on it, problem is that is still has to be vet perscribed & meet the requirements for Lilys problem. Yikes - god bless these vets!!!
Laurie


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Glad to hear you might of found the cause, of course it just causes more problems. I know it must be :frusty: 

Give her hugs and kisses from me and the boys.


----------



## orava (Jul 10, 2007)

update now: still no poop. i didn't give him the pill vet gave me, as i can't see any diahrea, actually i don't see anything coming out. if nothing is happening tomorrow i will just call the vet and ask what the heck is going on. he didn't poop till sunday night, so 3 full days now. it's kind of very strange as he usually pooped 2 times/day. i'll let you know what's happening.

good wishes to Lexi... so nice that at least you found the problem ...

btw, how much do your babies weight? toto is 2,1 kg in 5months. from what i understood his parents were also small sized, so i don't expect him to grow more than double. when do they stop growing in size? time to start searching for winter clothes and was wondering what size i should buy

and thx for support and nice words


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank goodness it is probably just an allergy with Lexi. Maybe that could be Shelby's problem. I'll have to ask the vet. Although he said it might just be colitis.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I am really hoping that is what it is - food allergies I can handle. 

My guys are all big - my oldes is 16-17lbs, Lexi is I think 15 and Logan must be close to that as I have not had him to the vets in a long while. It is so cute for me to see Little Havs (like Kodi & Shelby).


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

The more and more I read the less I like kibble. Laurie, can you just keep Lexi/them on Chicken and Rice a few veggies thrown in? I forget does she need low protein or low residue, low fat? Just a thought since the trend on here seems to be towards home made. I also really like the Natures Variety raw medallions (but I cook them)


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

You know what's interesting? I did a little research on food allergies, since Maddie sometimes scratches her face and has occasional loose stools. I learned the most common food allergies in dogs are beef, dairy products, chicken, wheat, chicken eggs, corn, and soy. Geez, most dog foods have chicken in them. It says that dogs can eat a certain food for a long time, then suddenly the allergen builds up and triggers a response. I guess the only way to find out is to give them a meat and carb diet they've never been exposed to before and see if it helps. There are dog foods with venison, fish, rabbit, duck, etc. It might be worth a try to see if it helps.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If it were so simple... I would be happy to cook food for them everyday but Lily cannot handle certain minerals in foods, so she is restricted to a vet script diet. Because of this, we put Lexi on it too since they were related. So now we are trying to find a food that Lexi can tolerate, that eventually Lily can eat too. But for now, I just finished boiling more chicken for my baby girl - I guess if it keeps her from being sick, it is worth it. 

Lets hope that Toto gets on track soon!!
Laurie


----------



## orava (Jul 10, 2007)

finally :whoo: toto pooped. i slowly started to reintroduce the dry food in the menu, mixed up with cheeze, rice and chicken.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo: :whoo: Way to GO Toto!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Laurie how is Lexi? Hope she is feeling better.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Glad to hear things are GOING well for toto. 

Laurie, let us know how Lexi does on her new food.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

GO:cheer2: GO:cheer2: GO:cheer2: ...TOTO


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So far , so good. Lexi has kept her food down, and is pooping normal again. She also seems to be sooo much happier!! She is playing more than she did before she got sick, so it makes me wonder if her old food was making her feel bad all along. I also have started to put yogurt in all of her meals, and it seems to really be helping her. 
We wont know anything for sure, until she is on the new food for at least 10 days - so I am keeping my fingers crossed.

I am so glad that Toto is finally getting better too!
Laurie


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I hope this works for Lexi, I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lily has had several bouts of crystals in her bladder, which cause a severe infection, one of which was a staph infection. If not treated & dissolved, or removed, she would get kidney stones. It has something to do with the minerals in certain foods, although I dont know exactly which ones, all I do know is that they are not calcium based, so she can have the yogurt without a problem but is on the SO rabbit diet. But the vet researched the new food Lexi is on, and if it works for Lexi, I can also give it to Lily. Logan just gets whichever cause he will eat ANYTHING!.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont know if there is even a Hollistic vet - what exactly is that? I know that my vet has a guy in there who does acupuncture, is that what you mean? I know that they consult with him sometimes on problems, I should check to seeif they did that. The problem is that with 2 kids, 3 dogs, and a business to run, it is hard for me to go very far for a vet. If you have any books, let me know & I will look them up. Thanks.


----------

